# Gosh a lot happening in the mousery today!!!!!



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

A pregnant mouse and a very good boy!
Ok so a pregnant mouse who is due in the next week!
And my best boy ever come on mating in the first 5 minutes! He is a little tired now so having a quick wash then he will bust again! I'm so happy with him my best boy ever!

Updates will come with baby photos but for now:
Ever had a boy this good?
Wow Sidley good boy. Also what breed is Sidley? He is not white it's like a cream with a brown nose.He also gas some white on him.


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Probably some sort of c-diluted mouse. My last litter, she had her babies exactly 3 weeks after being put in with him.  It was his first time too. Where are you located. Just wondering, but, you don't know what kind of mouse he is and you bred him.  Your going to get mystery babies with him.  Keep us updated, and best of luck to everyone!


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

can't wait to see babies


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Me to lol!!
I'm in NZ but for ur info in 12 sooooo :? 
He he I'm so happy and excited! He is young wild and free lol.
Yeah a cream I reckon so good luck to me! I will be going in at random hours to see Manuka.
Oh crud forgot to mention Manuka is a pied chocolate so her babies will be amazing.
Hopefully I will have updates soon as Manuka seems to be un easy and odd not sleeping but you know like labour


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

My bet is on a Himalayan. White with some creamy colour and a brown nose? Got to be a himi or a Siamese.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow that's us amazing!!!!! Wow maybe we do have colours over here :/


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Cordane said:


> My bet is on a Himalayan. White with some creamy colour and a brown nose? Got to be a himi or a Siamese.


He's a Himalayan I searched up some pics. Because he has not got brown ears 
No plugs yet


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Miceandmore64 said:


> He's a Himalayan I searched up some pics. Because he has not got brown ears
> No plugs yet


That would just suggest her is a "poor" version of a pointed (Himalayan or Siamese) mouse. I have had Himalayans with brown ears, some with only one brown ear, others who haven't even got the slightest brown tinge to their ears.

And yes, we do have a lot of different colours in New Zealand


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Ha your in the north island you can't say here in south we have lots :/ have not found ANY BREEDERS HERE


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Miceandmore64 said:


> Ha your in the north island you can't say here in south we have lots :/ have not found ANY BREEDERS HERE


Oh I can, there was a breeder in Dunedin (haven't heard anything from them in a while) who had a large range of colours - I also lived in Invercargill and Bluff for almost 5 years


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

But what about the old Christchurch? Leaving us out 
Just checked on Manuka no babies  am going to breed 1-2 litters and if they sell really good then I will actually become a breeder. Also if they do sell easy we are making shields for the bins and attractive room for the mice and fish company's!! Only go to Dunedin once a year if that!!!!!
Pretty pleased with life today! Don't ask about tomorow new school term.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

But do you know if there is any Christchurch breeders?
Apart from me which I wouldn't really call a breeder just yet but when I do I will let you know so you can tell others 
I still can't believe I brought a "normal" mouse to find out he was Himilayan! Wow wow wow.

NO BABIES THIS MORNING, NO PLUGS EITHER


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

NO BABIES OR PLUGS!
But oh we'll  I don't mind I don't I don't mind!Hmm I just had an idea! At the mo Manuka is pregnant! Mayzie is with Sidley and I was thinking if putting Millie or Lphread with Elliot


----------

